

On ethical hacking, colored hats and hacktivism - ihackforfun
http://www.ihackforfun.eu/index.php?title=on-ethical-hacking-colored-hats

======
hack_edu
Thanks for submitting, bit may I kindly ask that you stop posting submissions
of your own content? You have 14 submissions in your history, all to your own
blog. Almost none of these have any votes. You're not doing yourself any
favors, and your strategy doesn't seem to be working anyway.

If your content is considered interesting and worth posting, someone else will
do it for you.

~~~
ihackforfun
Actually I had no idea this was 'not done', even though I do not get a lot of
votes if I look at my statistics I have more then 1500 views coming from the
different HN websites that remained on my website for longer than 10 seconds
(all the others are simply not counted since I consider them not to read the
blog anyways). I had read the posting guidelines and they make no mention of
your comment so I invite others to come to your support, if any other users
feel the same way you do then of course I will cease to post my own articles.

